# Hank?



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well I have 6 points right now and thinking of heading up to the UP for my first hunt. Wondering if anyone can PM some contact info. Looking forward to trying my hand at a bear hunt. After filming dsconnell a few years back I am hooked :lol:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

PM sent.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Talked with Hank yesterday. Sept can not come fast enough!


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Great. You'll have a good time. I plan to be around for opening week.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

next year i will be making my trip up, i have four points now so i think i should be good with five next year.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

norton shores killer said:


> next year i will be making my trip up, i have four points now so i think i should be good with five next year.


Depends on which zone you think you'd like to hunt. Five may not be enough for a first season tag in the Amasa unit. The bear guide gives information on how many points it normally takes for each tag.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Talk other day was amasa was 6 points maybe 7 if tags get cut. Hank felt baraga was around 5-6 this year. 

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

that was my thought, i know i wont get amasa but was thinking i might get baraga


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

casscityalum said:


> Talk other day was amasa was 6 points maybe 7 if tags get cut. Hank felt baraga was around 5-6 this year.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I agree. I pulled Baraga and my buddy pulled Amasa two years ago and we hunted with Hank. I think it took around 4-5 and 6-7 points respectively back then.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

What have you guys noticed in the difference between Baraga and Amasa on the first hunt when you have been up there?


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I've only hunted Amasa, but have been at the camp a number of years. The biggest difference is the fewer tags in a smaller zone. Rarely do hunters in there go without seeing bear. Big bear can come from either unit.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

We'll looks like I'm headed north!


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

casscityalum said:


> We'll looks like I'm headed north!


Great! Which unit did you draw?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

casscityalum said:


> We'll looks like I'm headed north!



Congrats.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Dad and I both drew baraga first hunt. I woulda got amasa but Dad wanted to go together so I think I can forgive that as we will both be up at camp. going to be a long 2 months lol!


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

casscityalum said:


> Dad and I both drew baraga first hunt. I woulda got amasa but Dad wanted to go together so I think I can forgive that as we will both be up at camp. going to be a long 2 months lol!


I'm sure both of you will have a good time at camp. If you haven't done so yet, let Hank know what tags you drew.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

yup already emailed him this morning!


----------



## EBAAS (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm heading up to see Hank as well, only for the 2nd Bergland hunt. Really excited, this is my first bear hunt. September can't come quick enough!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Good luck Dan, im still collecting points.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

I have 7 or 8 points now, and am thinking that in another year or two I will have to book a hunt with Hank. Can one of you guys who have used him, or are using him this year give me an idea of what the cost is? PM would be fine if you don't want to post it.

Thanks.


----------

